# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the month competition entries September 2011

## Whistly

Enter your photo for the Enclosure of the month competition September 2011, one photo per member and you can enter the same photo twice if it hasn't won any of the previous competitions. 
Enter your photo in this thread and on the 31st August I will make a poll ready for September.

----------


## Voltage

LAST SECOND ENTRY!
My D. Auratus 20 long tank.

----------


## Whistly

Bump enter your photos here for september. 
I'm hoping to see a photo from John this month.

----------


## Ren

Thanks!!

----------


## Don

The above two entries were move over from the August contest due to being submitted after the voting began.

----------



----------


## Whistly

> The above two entries were move over from the August contest due to being submitted after the voting began.


All good, are you going to enter again this month Don? I think your tanks look awesome

----------


## hanhaoran

here's a pic of our pacman baby mona's tank:



she likes it, hope you guys do too  :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

Bump get your photos in.

----------


## Whistly

Bump get your photos in.

----------


## John Clare

I don't enter the Photo of the Month competition, but I thought I would try this competition for once.  Here is my Golden Poison Frog (_Phyllobates terribilis_) terrarium in April this year.  You can see a single frog in the foreground in the plants to the left.

----------


## Whistly

Your tank looks amazing John, how long did it take to make?

----------


## Nabced

> Thanks!!


How do you get grass like that in your tank?

----------


## John Clare

> Your tank looks amazing John, how long did it take to make?


I didn't do it all in one go.  The false bottom took a couple of days.  Cutting and gluing the tree fern panels for the background took a night+a few days of curing.  Drilling the lid glass took a while, as did getting all of the mistking setup.  Getting the vent right took quite a while too.  Substrate and the outer facia of gravel took a few hours too due to the heat cable setup and planting.  The terrarium looked pretty bare until the plants grew in.  I had been designing/planning this terrarium for a year (!).

----------


## Ren

> How do you get grass like that in your tank?


Its tropical moss... I'm told you can get it from your local florist... I got mine locally ,( on the ground by a lake across the street from my house...) but you must take precautions using locally collected moss like this... but from the florist you may be OK or at least should be!!

----------


## Nabced

> Its tropical moss... I'm told you can get it from your local florist... I got mine locally ,( on the ground by a lake across the street from my house...) but you must take precautions using locally collected moss like this... but from the florist you may be OK or at least should be!!


Awsome your tank inspired me to go out and buy some moss for my tank my frog has never been more happy! (:

----------


## Whistly

> I didn't do it all in one go. The false bottom took a couple of days. Cutting and gluing the tree fern panels for the background took a night+a few days of curing. Drilling the lid glass took a while, as did getting all of the mistking setup. Getting the vent right took quite a while too. Substrate and the outer facia of gravel took a few hours too due to the heat cable setup and planting. The terrarium looked pretty bare until the plants grew in. I had been designing/planning this terrarium for a year (!).


A year of planning!!! I wish I planned mine I just make it up as I go along lol.

----------


## Don

_Dendrobates tinctorius_ – Bakhuis Mountain 20 Vertical

----------


## Autumn

Here's a picture of my terrarium, with two of my Wood frogs  :Smile: .

----------



----------


## Don

Autumn, Beautifully built.  Thanks for sharing the photo.

----------

frogluver

----------


## Martin

Autumm, that really looks like a forest. Your wood frogs are lucky  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> Autumm, that really looks like a forest. Your wood frogs are lucky


Thanks, to both posters above! I know, aren't they  :Smile: !

----------


## wesleybrouwer



----------


## Whistly

Yay we are finally getting some photos in lol, keep them coming.

----------


## Whistly

Bump get your photos in.

----------


## Wolfx

My GABF Bully ,this is his new home . 40 gal breeder.

----------


## Whistly

Bump only a couple more days till voting starts.

----------


## Whistly

Last day to get your photos in tomorrow.

----------


## Whistly

Entries closed.

----------

